# Post your CNC feeds/speeds, DOC settings here



## stioc (May 8, 2018)

I thought this would serve as a good reference for what works on what machines. If we use a single post we can keep it updated for the type of machine. I'll start.

Machine: Enco RF30 round column Mill/Drill
CNC: Paul's CNC kit
Software: LinuxCNC
Rapids: 21 IPM (software capped to keep the racking and wear low but might increase this to 20?)

*Operation/Material: RPM, Bit,  IPM,  DOC - Notes (or step over etc if you want to add)*
Drilling/Alum: 1800 RPM, 13/64" drill bit 130deg split-point, 7 IPM plunge rate - drilled 60 holes in one shot, used WD40 with the mister no issues.
Engraving/Alum: 0 RPM, spring loaded diamond drag engraver, 12 IPM - No air/coolant
Engraving/Alum: 1800 RPM, 1/8" 2 flute ball endmill, 3 IPM, .003" DOC - No air/coolant
Contour/Alum: 1800 RPM, 1/4" 4 flute roughing endmill, 6 IPM, .12 DOC - WD40 with coolant mister
Contour/Alum: 1800 RPM, 1/4" 4 flute finishing endmill, 5 IPM, .02 DOC - WD40 with coolant mister

A picture of the dinasour- well because the Internet is boring without pics


----------



## Charcole (May 10, 2018)

TO be a smart ass.  .4375 and up 800smf .0055 per tooth for .4375 and .5 diameters. and .5 plus .0062 to .0075 for .625 and .750 LMT endmills. Step over .15 to .2  . 
.375 and below is 600smf and .0012 to .0022 chip load. Suggested Radial DOC
Any crappy ass haas and above.

Nice manwel bridgeport.  they all are bridgports.  Don't care the brand.  Bridgeport means manual converted or not.  Fast enough to make a chip and not rub.  Its been years since I've ran a converted bridgeport etc..  I do love raeading wht you do.  It gives me experience again for something I seldom use.  All information is valuable.   Though it's funny to hear day shift ***** about my speeds and feeds.  .625 3 inch flute. 2.75 doc and I'm crawling but I'm making a chip.   yeah, I've worked a manual mill before.


Nice looking mill.    Not onlydto tools deflect.  So does work holding.
Jack stand please.


----------

